# Solved: API function [131131]



## spiffhalibut (Dec 11, 2011)

i recently started playing AA3 (americas Army 3). it was doing fine until they did an update the other day, now i keep getting kicked off servers for this reason " unknown Windows API function [131131] "by punkbuster. what is this and how do i fix it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what antivirus program do you have?


----------



## spiffhalibut (Dec 11, 2011)

i use webroot


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Disable it. Another person had WebRoot as well with this same issue. See if it works by disabling


----------



## spiffhalibut (Dec 11, 2011)

YESSSSSS,thank you sooooo much,lol. i done been spent hours and hours trying to figure this prob out.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you re-enable it, do you get the same error?


----------



## spiffhalibut (Dec 11, 2011)

yes sir, seems to be the issue.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, then you may want to contact Webroot on that:

http://www.webroot.com/En_US/support.html
Tel: 866-612-4227

If this is classed as resolved, please mark it so on the top left


----------



## spiffhalibut (Dec 11, 2011)

actually, i played several rounds today with webroot on just to make sure and did not get kicked.:up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nice


----------

